#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 (已處理)是否能將我增設的欄位顯示到頭像下面

## 狼王白牙

我增設了  

種族技能頭像出處

三個欄位

根據 vBulletin 的自定義變數功能  貌似可以經過調整後顯示到想要的位子
是否能把這三個 field 顯示在頭像下面

就像勳章那樣

(在官方論壇看到勳章外掛  所以我們恢復90%功能的希望很大)

----------


## yoching

我只有看到兩個欄位。所以只先放兩個。看這是不是你要的。

----------


## 狼王白牙

沒錯，感謝大大的幫忙 XD  這就是我們所需要的

不過目前的設置是第二變數(來自於哪裡)，請改為第五、第六、第七欄位

這樣資料就會對上了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

yoching 大大

這個問題還沒有完全解決喔  因為對應的 field 不對

可能要麻煩一下了

----------


## yoching

日後變更風格還會再改一次的。到時我會統一處理一下。先確定你想要顯示的東西

----------

